# Réinstaller Mail



## cucurbitales (11 Mars 2005)

Je voudrais juste réinstaller Mail pour retrouver le chouette petit son d'avion avec les messages envoyés qui, je ne sais pas pourquoi, a disparu...

Comment réinstaller Mail sans perdre mes BAL ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2005)

Salut,
À mon avis ça ne vient pas de là. Chez moi le son apparaît et disparaît de manière intermittente :mouais:


----------



## gabuzo69 (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

En clair, coment réinstaller Mail lors de gros plantage après avoir tenté Onyx, réparation des autorisations, viré mac.com.apple.plist à partir des disques de démarrages. Merci d'avance.


----------



## drakkar (23 Novembre 2007)

Avec Pacifist, vous pouvez à partir des CD d'installation, n'installez que l'application qui vous intérresse sans avoir à tout réinstaller Mac Os X.
Le lien est le suivant: http://www.osxfacile.com/pacifist.html.


----------



## gabuzo69 (24 Novembre 2007)

Merci, j'vais voir ça de plus près...


----------



## Philidamien (9 Novembre 2010)

drakkar a dit:


> Avec Pacifist, vous pouvez à partir des CD d'installation, n'installez que l'application qui vous intérresse sans avoir à tout réinstaller Mac Os X.
> Le lien est le suivant: http://www.osxfacile.com/pacifist.html.




Bonjour,
Pas si simple!
Imaginez que vous soyez sous OSX 10.6.4 et que cette version soit une mise à jour du DVD de Snow Léopard que j'ai acheté qui lui contient la version Mail 4.
La version fonctionnant avec 10.6.4 est Mail 4.3 et elle n'est pas contenue dans le DVD se Snow que j'ai achetée: comment réinstaller de fichu Mail 4.3 que j'adore mais qui m'ennuie?


----------

